# Cubase routing bug



## Neifion (Jan 30, 2021)

I have Cubase Pro 9.5 and sometimes when I open a project, MIDI Tracks will be randomly reassigned to the wrong Instrument, forcing me to have to fix them one-by-one.

I am wondering if there is some way to fix this? Or do I have to upgrade to 11.0? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Breaker (Jan 30, 2021)

If you mean the the bug where disabled MIDI tracks sends gets screwed after reloading the project and re-enabling the track, then yes this IS fixed now.
I think this was actually fixed already in 9.5.50 but you have to assign the sends for the MIDI tracks again (or create new tracks altogether).


----------



## Neifion (Jan 30, 2021)

Breaker said:


> If you mean the the bug where disabled MIDI tracks sends gets screwed after reloading the project and re-enabling the track, then yes this IS fixed now.
> I think this was actually fixed already in 9.5.50 but you have to assign the sends for the MIDI tracks again (or create new tracks altogether).


I actually don’t even have to disable any tracks. It just happens when I reload a project sometimes. Very frustrating.


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2021)

Neifion said:


> I actually don’t even have to disable any tracks. It just happens when I reload a project sometimes. Very frustrating.


It happens to me sometimes, even in the middle of a session, on Cube 10.5.


----------



## Neifion (Jan 31, 2021)

Rob said:


> It happens to me sometimes, even in the middle of a session, on Cube 10.5.


Hm, that’s not encouraging. Pretty annoying they haven’t fixed it after all these years.


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2021)

It's rather mysterious, can go for months without having it happening, then suddenly poof


----------



## Breaker (Jan 31, 2021)

I started builiding a new template on10.50 (now on 11) and I havent had any problems with MIDI send ever since.
Does not mean that it does not still exist of course.


----------



## Neifion (Feb 3, 2021)

Thanks for all your input. Looks like I'll save my money on an upgrade I don't really need right now. Maybe I can figure out a lean-ish template where I can just use Instrument tracks.


----------



## colony nofi (Feb 3, 2021)

Are you able to reproduce any specific steps to get the problem to occur?
Is there something specific that might be present whenever the problem occur?

A few things come to mind... are you using a template made on an older version of cubase? Or does it just happen working "a la carte"? Have you rebuilt your prefs?

Have you been in contact with anyone at Steinberg/Yamaha in your area about this? 

I don't personally use midi tracks - I'm using nothing but the VSTi rack. 

But if you have a session that this occurs in regularly, feel free to strip out any private data, and fire me off the project to test. PM me if you like.


----------



## Neifion (Feb 6, 2021)

colony nofi said:


> Are you able to reproduce any specific steps to get the problem to occur?
> Is there something specific that might be present whenever the problem occur?
> 
> A few things come to mind... are you using a template made on an older version of cubase? Or does it just happen working "a la carte"? Have you rebuilt your prefs?
> ...


I haven't had time to look too much into this. It's a new template, not from an earlier version of Cubase. Honestly though, after switching over to Instrument tracks I think I prefer it this way. My templates aren't the biggest, so my system should be able to handle this workflow. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------

